# Flirt! Cosmetics Swatches



## ksaelee (Jul 31, 2009)

e/s bottom to top: loreal paint as base-forget the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wild night, black ivy, ink spell, coconutty, golden lady, witchy, vanilla truffle, show stopper, , french toast, gold envy, sugar daddy





e/s bottom to top: loreal paint as base
aquavite, goodygoody, girlie girl, moonstone, candy hearts, funny honey, cream puff, honey lemonade, peach champagne, lime light, chill out





e/s mousse botton to top
midnight disco, cruisin, high maintainance, mystical, cross my heart, 24kt, good girl, snow angel





e/l bottom to top
tipoff, black siquins, licorice delight, brownie points, violeteyez





rock of glow?? le face and eye powder---pink---shimmer brick shape w/5 colors that can be mixed into one ...very glowy shimmery





rock of glow ---peach---this pic is better than the pink one above 





blushes from bottom to top: heart candy, all dolled up, popsie, dragon fly, caramel belle, sweet desire, foxy lady (pinkygoldshimmery bronzer)  the flirt blushes are considered SHEER but they are very buildable





e/s bottom to top
mac tempting, satin taupe, flirt! golden lady, mac henna...golden lady is my fave es from flirt, very easy to apply and opaque in one swipe, very buttery and smooth, great color payoff, it's very similar to mac woodwinked, but i think golden lady is better








this is part of the 40 piece es set, the quality is not as good as the original singles 








another part of the 40 piece set, i don't have all 40 b/c some of them were the same as the singles....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








comparison of the aqua/turqoise color from the 40 set w/ some mac
bottom to top: mac waternymph, flirt es, gulf stream, cool heat, flirt green es...the aqua and the green are the best es from the whole set ...easy to apply, great pigmentation...they applied easier and better than mac cool heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








the pink and purple from the flirt set compared w/ startflash lotusland and sunset b, the starlash ones have the sheen to them...the flirt ones don't in the pic







ls in shimmy(similar to a lustre texture)...similar to mac high tea





ls in cherub (similar to a glaze texture)...this pic is way more pink than in real life...cherub is actually very similar to oyster girl lustre glass but with less golden shimmers





ls in tropics(similar to lustre texture)...coral color...very pretty...

sorry the quality is not the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all taken w/ my iphone camera


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Flirt! eyeshadows: Ink Spell, Silverfog, Golden Lady, Bronze Splash, Chocoholic, Gold Envy and Peach Champagne.


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 25, 2010)

Flirt! lookbox fall 2010












Flirt! honey l/s
















left to right: mac way to love, flirt honey, mac cherish, mac myth, flirt shimmy


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 30, 2010)

Flirt! Look of Love Eye Pencils


----------

